# logging and mining



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

My layout is going to be steam oriented with 1940-50 logging and mining Is there any manufacturer that sells period ore and logging cars for that period? I am not good at scratch building and would like to just buy rolling stock. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohhh ... Choo Choo / Greg ... You're gonna LOVE that question!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ya thinkin he'll take a shot at answering it?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Like a moth to a flame, buddy ... like a moth to a flame ...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*laughs* Dagnarble, we are deferring to our brother Choo Choo because it's what he lives and breathes. Just make sure you don't give him your cell phone number: he'll be calling you late at night to discuss it! (When he asked for mine, I gave him the number of that Nigerian Prince who keeps emailing me about sending me money.)


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

dagnarble said:


> My layout is going to be steam oriented with 1940-50 logging and mining Is there any manufacturer that sells period ore and logging cars for that period? I am not good at scratch building and would like to just buy rolling stock. Thanks for any suggestions


Hi dag, 

I'm obviously *not* the one to consult on prototypical or historical time period accuracy with my combination electric, mining, and logging train... 










For mining, I like the old fashioned Roundhouse 26' ore cars...










The Mantua classics logging cars are nice even though they're actually 1860's...









Kadee log buggies are really cool because you can put your own logs on them, but you need to put them together...










My advice is to just get whatever you think looks cool... that's what I do. 

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

*cars*

Thanks Greg the pictures helped give me an idea of what to look for. I'll just put tjcruiser and recker's comments down to pure jealousy. Now I'll go alookin. Grant


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Grant,

OK ... I admit it! I've been drooling over Greg's cars and layout since he started posting his first pics. Guilty as charged ...

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

dagnarble said:


> Thanks Greg the pictures helped give me an idea of what to look for. I'll just put tjcruiser and recker's comments down to pure jealousy. Now I'll go alookin. Grant


Cool, Grant... there's *lots* to look at.

My favorite shops are Hobbylinc.com and ModelTrainStuff.com. They both offer impeccable service and reasonable prices.

The Mantua old time logging cars are only about $10 each. And the little old fashioned Roundhouse ore cars I got off of ebay for $7 each. Almost everything I have is either Mantua or Roundhouse, with a few Bachmanns...










Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Grant,
> 
> OK ... I admit it! I've been drooling over Greg's cars and *layout*...


Hey tj, 

What layout? So far I *still* only have some track on my desk, but am getting closer to digging out the man cave.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Layout?

Uhhh ... I meant to say "Logging Empire"! I most humbly apologize!


----------



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

*cars*

I like those two small cabooses or is it caboosi? Who makes those I think I want them.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

This one is a ready to run $11 Bachmann bobber caboose from Hobbylinc.com...










I sandbalsted the undercarriage and repainted it. 

The other is quite unique...










It's a 57 year old all metal twin truck bobber caboose by Model Engineering Works. Got the kit for $43 with some hot and heavy bidding on ebay. It was really fun to build.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

That old cast-metal caboose kit looks GREAT all painted up, by the way. Very nice job.

TJ


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dagnarble said:


> I like those two small cabooses or is it caboosi? Who makes those I think I want them.


I prefer Cabeese


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmmm. Do you prefer Cagouda cabeese, or the more traditional Castilton?


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I give up... I have no idea what either of them are.


----------

